#kubuntu-council 2018-04-09
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004387.html
<valorie> have read, and am thinking
<tsimonq2> OK.
<tsimonq2> valorie: Will you respond tonight?
<valorie> maaaaaybe?
<tsimonq2> OK :)
<valorie> I know you are impatient, now that you've sent your email
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> Well, three flavors have already replied. :P
<valorie> and it was well-reasoned and well-argued
<valorie> yes
<tsimonq2> Are you +1 on the idea?
<tsimonq2> And, thanks!
<valorie> leaning that way, yes
<tsimonq2> Kool.
<valorie> but I would like to know what the "big boys" have to say
<valorie> I realize that this is a flavors thing
<tsimonq2> oh boy
<valorie> but the release team is in charge
<valorie> ya know?
<tsimonq2> The conversation with Adam and Steve is what *sparked* this email.
<tsimonq2> So I'm pretty sure they're +1.
<valorie> I realize that
<tsimonq2> And yes, I get that.
<tsimonq2> But flavors also have to be in agreement. ;)
<valorie> imo it is basically changing the name and removing the freezes
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<valorie> and as long as we get testing, I'm fine with that
<valorie> the freezes are sort of a pain
<tsimonq2> Especially because they don't have *any* benefit.
<valorie> we'll have to up our game on writing test cases
<valorie> agreed
<tsimonq2> That's the point, really. It's to kick butt on making CI and testing better, *constantly* and *together* - not just when we're called to for a release.
<valorie> it is a necessity with such small teams
<tsimonq2> Exactly.
<valorie> I doubt many of our users realize how few
<tsimonq2> Exactly.
<valorie> it helps that we have much better quality all over the system now
<valorie> and MUCH better software
<valorie> and I suppose hardware
<tsimonq2> True.
<valorie> kde has kicked it up a notch with their CI
<valorie> thanks be to saint Scarlett
<tsimonq2> Oh, she's done that too?
<tsimonq2> Nice!
<tsimonq2> I see her active in Debian lately as well. :)
<valorie> she was the one who created it in the first place
<tsimonq2> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice,
<valorie> bcooksley and TheOneRing and kfunk do it now
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> of course Harald was the original genius
<tsimonq2> sitter is one madman
<tsimonq2> But ya gotta love him.
<tsimonq2> :D
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> oh, I do
<valorie> endlessly
<valorie> even on LP
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> hahaha
<valorie> he was the boy wonder of Amarok
<valorie> and so it has continued
<tsimonq2> hahahaha
<tsimonq2> valorie: "I was waiting for buy-in from the Release team" you read #ubuntu-release, right? :P
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, thanks!
<valorie> official buyin
<valorie> on the list
<valorie> yes, I read it religiously
<valorie> right now the sun is shining and I can't stay inside any longer!
<tsimonq2> hehe
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-10
<acheronuk> ** cough ** website banner?
<valorie> I woke up today thinking about that, actually
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-11
<valorie> acheronuk: didn't you find or somebody find some canonical bionic art ?
<valorie> DDG can't seem to find it
<valorie> maybe I need to switch to goooooooogle
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1759601/+attachment/5093611/+files/bionic_beavers.tar
<valorie> huh, is'n
<valorie> t there a place to SEE it?
<valorie> or must I dl and open?
<valorie> also why couldn't I find that
<valorie> is this really IT? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/ubuntu-18.04-default-wallpaper-2.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<valorie> omg
<valorie> ok
<valorie> and I guess the artwork will be in that tar that acheronuk linked to
<valorie> ok, sent out a call for artists
<valorie> I'll tweet it once it hits the archive
<tsimonq2> wxl: You got a conf pack for LFNW, riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight?
<valorie> I'm hoping so but thinking maybe not -- wondering if there is time
 * valorie has never ordered one because we're not an acceptable Loco
<tsimonq2> While you're at it, get one for SELF, will ya? :)
<valorie> wxl is going to SELF?
<tsimonq2> No, but I am. :P
<valorie> but is there a local group who will have a table
<valorie> the swag is no good with nobody to hand it out
<valorie> lfnw seems super un-organized this year
<valorie> last time I tried to confirm a table they told me on the list to do it on the site, and one the site one could not do that yet
<tsimonq2> Hmmm.
<wxl> i think i did but don't remember @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: Can you?
<tsimonq2> Mr. LoCo Council. :P
<wxl> uhhhh
<wxl> i still need to get my plane ticket :O
<tsimonq2> wxl: Two weeks away!
<wxl> yeah so maybe i should let you do that and i'll do the ticket :)
<tsimonq2> Uhm, I don't have an active LoCo.
<tsimonq2> And I can't get it that way in the next two weeks.
<wxl> oh for god's sake
<tsimonq2> Love you, wxl. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie please make a task on phab and assign me for the banner.
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-12
<valorie> ok
<valorie> ahoneybun: https://phabricator.kde.org/T8497
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> thanks!
<ahoneybun> valorie, sent my first attempt.
<ahoneybun> acheronuk, tsimonq2 ^
<ahoneybun> https://phabricator.kde.org/T8497
<valorie> I like that a lot
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-13
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun valorie @Sick_Rimmit yofel mamarok: If Michael from tuxdigital does us a release video, are we Ok with it being primarilly pubished on his channel? We then link it and add to our playlists?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Can we cross post it?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> cross post meaning what?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> re-upload?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from ahoneybun: Can we cross post it?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> whatever that means ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Other question: … 2. What day do you want the promo video released? … Why I am asking: … I was thinking that I might make a full video of me on camera talking about Kubuntu 18.04 and my involvement prior to release and then releasing the promo video on Thursday.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> post it on his channel and our's linking back to his.
<MichaelTunnell> as long as it isnt posted directly on the Kubuntu channel the rest is fine. If it is added to a playlist then it is great
<MichaelTunnell> I made the KDE Promo videos for 5.11 and 5.12 = collectively they received 93,389 views for KDE's channel and TuxDigital received 1,968 views and only 320 clicks from links in video description.
<MichaelTunnell> so I was thinking since Kubuntu isn't really trying to build an audience for this kind of thing but I am, so I am asking because it would be more beneficial to me to post it on my channel.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I have no objections. seems fair enough in return IMO
<MichaelTunnell> :thumbup:
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but I would like opinions from here
<MichaelTunnell> did the emoji work in Telegram when sending from irc? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell, nope. fail
<MichaelTunnell> dang it :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, On camera? 😱
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Will it go out late?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Idk :{
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *:)
<MichaelTunnell> I dont care if Kubuntu wants to upload the video as well and schedule it to release later as a just in case the people who browse on youtube would find it. So maybe schedule to release it 2 weeks later as that would give my channel enough time to generate the views I'd like to get.
<valorie> imo more news is good news!
<MichaelTunnell> valorie: what is that in reference to?
<valorie> with you doing a video, MichaelTunnell
<valorie> <3
<MichaelTunnell> well my question is related to Kubuntu not posting it on the Kubuntu channel until after the blogs and such use mine so that I can benefit from the press. Kubuntu would get the same benefit it would already get from the video sharing but I would get YouTube views and such.
<valorie> understood
<valorie> you get more views than we do
<valorie> therefore, we'll get more good promo directly from you than in our own chan
<MichaelTunnell> :D
<MichaelTunnell> I would also unleash my normal marketing techniques that I wouldn't typically do for content outside of my channel so likely much more :)
<valorie> <3
<valorie> I'm feeling really good about this release
<valorie> a nice presentation of Plasma and the rest of KDE software I hope
<MichaelTunnell> I am as well. I have been using Neon since first neon release because Kubuntu 16.04 was well, let's not talk about it . . .  with that said, I am switching back to Kubuntu with 18.04 release. :)
<valorie> neon is great too, but yes, kubuntu has my heart
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ditto
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> started on that :)
<valorie> excellent
<acheronuk> MichaelTunnell: that also goes into some of the stuff you requested about new features. though it needs more done
<valorie> can I add Falkon in there, acheronuk?
<valorie> if I can login to the friggin' wiki
<acheronuk> add in how? I mention it
<valorie> oh, missed it
<valorie> ah, under new applicaations, of course
<acheronuk> new, but not new. fair enough to go there though
<valorie> I guess we can use this for the RC testing
<valorie> with a bit of editing
<valorie> there is still some "beta" in there
<valorie> and the social links have no images
<acheronuk> probably. I only made a quick start this morning. it needs much tweaking I'm sure
<valorie> looks great already, so good start!
<valorie> mparillo: ^^^
<acheronuk> should probably mention some of the other default settings changes
<acheronuk> e.g. single click, and where to find the setting should people want to change back
<valorie> ok, trying to login to fix the little niggles and I'll add something about single click now being default
<valorie> uh
<valorie> we're we going with double-click as default?
<ricktimmis[m]> Hello friends
<acheronuk> have ubuntu formally asked us how many years we are prepare to support for the LTS?
<acheronuk> hi ricktimmis[m] :)
<acheronuk> valorie: duh. I meant double click
<ricktimmis[m]> Will we ship Falkon installed as part of the iso image ?
<valorie> I hope so!
<ricktimmis[m]> Me too
<valorie> I assume not the miniman packageset
<valorie> minimal
<valorie> which by the way went flawlessly for me in one test
<ricktimmis[m]> I really like it, been using it daily on 17.10 from clivejo ppa
<ricktimmis[m]> Have had no issues
<valorie> and is still running for me on my travel lappy
<acheronuk> It is not currently. I am concerned somewhat about security updates for webengine on that
<valorie> oh, Falkon is my goto
<valorie> I don't use anything else now
<valorie> for 6 months or so
<acheronuk> So am a bit wary of making it on our iso/meta
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 ^^
<valorie> the new one isn't built yet.... and tsimonq2 is not feeling well
<valorie> how long are we planning to support this LTS?
<acheronuk> remember we will have many point releases of 18.04, and SRUs to do. so maybe Falkon will get updates and can go on
<valorie> if we discussed this I don't remember
<valorie> acheronuk: I'm not gonna fight you about it!
<acheronuk> I just asked that. ubuntu usually email flavours to ask, but I see no email
<valorie> you are the guy on the line so it is your call
<valorie> does 3 years seem fair?
<acheronuk> I would like to see falkon get a few bugfix updates 1st
<acheronuk> 3 years seems fair
<valorie> we're not in the last week yet so sh&% isn't hitting the fan YET
<ricktimmis[m]> I think Falkon makes our products really special, and of course I am excited at the possibility.
<valorie> but so far it seems very stable to me
<ricktimmis[m]> However, I support and accept advice of deve
<valorie> ricktimmis[m]: yup
<acheronuk> they have made a great start with it under the kde mantle
<valorie> oh, do we have a new kde-connect yet?
<acheronuk> we do
<valorie> I lost track
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> and new krita 4.0.1
<acheronuk> and new kstars 2.9.4 with libindi support
<ricktimmis[m]> New Krista s brilliant I love it
<valorie> um
<acheronuk> I'm annoyed about digikam being old, but we can't build newer
<valorie> it is OK for us to call this LTS before the .1 release?
<valorie> digikam gets so much work!
<valorie> they just need to Make Releases
<acheronuk> they have been! requiring newer exiv2 than we have in Bionic :(
<acheronuk> eviv2 is in main
<valorie> ah
<valorie> boo
<acheronuk> I filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/1715931
<valorie> ubuntu refuses to upgrade?
<acheronuk> but no-one cared until it was too late
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wait wait wait before making assertions. :P
<valorie> I saw that the newer appstream will be included
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can finish it once I'm feeling better.
<mparillo> Yes, I can add back the images for social media. Thanks for noticing well ahead of time.
<valorie> I'm editing now so I think it's locked atm
<valorie> gosh, I'm going to have to ask nggraham for a list of the changes we've made to default settings
<valorie> or is that the only one?
<valorie> ok, done editing for now
<valorie> I was sure we changed more than one default
<valorie> mparillo:
<valorie> ^^^
<valorie> pfff, more coffee needed
<acheronuk> not all changes are likely worthy of a mention
<valorie> of course
<acheronuk> - hybrid look and feel
<acheronuk> - double click
<valorie> I'll start working on an announcement for the website
<acheronuk> - sddm login and locker background
<acheronuk> - wallpapers
<valorie> oh right!
 * valorie sips more coffee
<acheronuk> those are the most immediately visible
<acheronuk> - baloo indexing- might be worth mentioning that, and how to turn full content indexing back on
<mparillo> As far as full-text indexing, I think showing how to turn it on (to the old / upstream) default is important, but more important is why to turn it on. I see 10 articles about turning it off for every one about turning it on.
<valorie> I don't know enough about this
<valorie> I don't even know if mine is turned on or off
<valorie> although search in dolphin isn't working, so perhaps it is off
<valorie> which: boo
<valorie> I've not had trouble with baloo for *years*
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 naps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Had some hot tea and some cold medicine. Should be somewhat better later.
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks. <3
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> who poked Adam? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004407.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I bet on @tsimonq2
<acheronuk> so ack on 3 years from me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Long standing TB item that I did in fact poke about.
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 goes back to sleep
<valorie> ok, have written drafts for release candidate testing and release
<valorie> please fix when you have a chance.
<MichaelTunnell> I dont think KDE Falkon has had enough time for the transition to be included and supported in an LTS by default
<MichaelTunnell> I suppose having both KDE Falkon and Firefox would be fine but might be excessive?
<MichaelTunnell> has Kubuntu considered doing something like Ubuntu MATE's Welcome where you could give extra install options for KDE Falkon for example
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-14
<acheronuk> clive wanted to at one point. did not gain much support
<MichaelTunnell> interesting
<valorie> Clive wanted it, but didn't want to do the programming -- and neither did anybody else
<valorie> it probably could be forked from Mate..... if we wanted it
<MichaelTunnell> I understand. It would be cool to have but not vital. I wonder how much work it would be to use kdialog and scripts instead.
<valorie> about that I have no clue
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> About the welcome center, I can take that project.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I've been working with Budgie on the concept for something.
<valorie> do you think we need it?
<valorie> I would find it annoying
<valorie> but maybe newcomers would like it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For newcomers, yeah.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd find it to be good.
<MichaelTunnell> I think it would be very helpful for beginners because it is essentially an OEM style setup without relying solely on the OEM approach. It also provides a "let's start here" place.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<valorie> cool
<MichaelTunnell> it would be annoying to experienced users maybe but they can just dismiss it once and ignore it forever :)
<ricktimmis[m]> I really think we should introduce a welcome centre. We really need to take every opportunity to grow our community.
<acheronuk> I'm sure I agreed last time, but it did not get taken up. I am for it, as long as it is genuinely useful.
<acheronuk> As far as I recall there is no prohibition from introducing new packages into an LTS release, even after we ship the .0, so maybe this is something that could arrive in the .1?
<ricktimmis[m]> OK, sounds great, I be happy to help on this, perhaps with content, suggestions, testing etc..
<ricktimmis[m]> @tsimonq2 hope your feeling better. happy to help work on welcome centre with you.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, New packages in a stable release gets *weird*, and I haven't done it before, so it should be fine.
<ricktimmis[m]> @MichaelTunnell are you planning to do a review / expose about the release on Tuxdigital ?
<mparillo> For a welcome page, a key is to have an option to turn it off at startup. https://github.com/manjaro/manjaro-hello has a slider in the lower right for Launch at start, but new KDE users may not realize the upstream default is to restore all programs at start.
<mparillo> https://imgur.com/a/A3Hfq
<ricktimmis[m]> That's an excellent idea
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> But, do note that manjaro-hello is based off of GTK.
<ricktimmis[m]> Creating a welcome page gives us the chance to co-ordinate or channels of communication.
<tsimonq2> Right, I totally see the use for it.
<ricktimmis[m]> How about a plasmoid
<tsimonq2> -1
<ricktimmis[m]> That would give the user the ability to just remove it
<tsimonq2> My goal in working with Budgie (and ofc Lubuntu) is so that we can create one codebase and one frontend with different text.
<ricktimmis[m]> OK, what about a welcome activity ?
<tsimonq2> It should be a dialog, really.
<ricktimmis[m]> They both QT based ?
<tsimonq2> But both are Plasma-specific, which I want to avoid here.
<ricktimmis[m]> Ummmm. I am not sure about dialog
<tsimonq2> Well, window, you get what I mean.
<ricktimmis[m]> We've often talked about promoting activities
<ricktimmis[m]> Why avoid plasma ?
<tsimonq2> So we can work with others.
<tsimonq2> I'm not saying it can't work under Plasma, I'm just saying it shouldn't be Plasma-specific.
<tsimonq2> It should be pure Qt code.
<tsimonq2> And a window, similar to what MATE has.
<ricktimmis[m]> Plasms, activities and plasmoids or core to kubuntu
<tsimonq2> On the flipside of that, why create something *only* Kubuntu can enjoy?
<tsimonq2> LXQt and Budgie don't and won't utilize those technologies.
<tsimonq2> I'm not saying it can't be integrated.
<ricktimmis[m]> OK, how could we approach it so as to enable plasma, but still make a shared viewable code base. For the other stuff ?
<tsimonq2> But the core parts should be agnostic.
<ricktimmis[m]> Ok, so we want the vie en components separate from the models and data
<tsimonq2> My approach, should I work on this would be agnosticism first, then allow specific flavors to do what they'd like.
<tsimonq2> Right, sort of.
<ricktimmis[m]> Then we could interfaces with the data from a plasmoid, Lxde and budgie do their thing
<tsimonq2> Exactly.
<tsimonq2> I'll sprint with Dustin from Budgie at LFNW in < 2 weeks.
<tsimonq2> (Like I planned to before. :) )
<ricktimmis[m]> OK what about a qml front end
<tsimonq2> It depends on what Dustin is familiar with, as I'd like one person from each flavor to be able to work on it without "language barriers"
<ricktimmis[m]> OK, well maybe you guys to consider the vie component in the context of us wrapping it in a plasmoid
<tsimonq2> OK
<ricktimmis[m]> I'd be c willing to work on a plasmoid wrapper
<tsimonq2> OK
<ricktimmis[m]> Let me know how you get on and give me a nudge when you think I could do in and help
<tsimonq2> Sure.
<ricktimmis[m]> If you  have a shared working repo, on Phab, Launchpad etc.. please let me know, and I can take a look
<tsimonq2> OK
<MichaelTunnell> ricktimmis[m]: not only am I doing a video for Kubuntu 18.04, I am also making a promo video for the release that Kubuntu can use to promote all the great stuff with the release.
<ricktimmis[m]> Oh that is Awesome @MichaelTunnell I can't wait to see what you put together.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Did you get bad snow like we did last night?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> An inch an hour all night, probably a good 14 hours!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And it's starting up again tonight, ughh
<MichaelTunnell> ricktimmis[m]: :) me too
<MichaelTunnell> I plan to do a Kubuntu promo video that is similar to the Plasma release videos I've been doing. I also am going to make a video for Kubuntu 18.04 that is an on-camera "so here is what is coming and how I was involved in it" type of video
<valorie> snow! heck no
<valorie> rain here
<valorie> https://cukic.co/2018/04/14/plasma-vault-with-kde-connect-and-more/
<valorie> for 18.10
<tsimonq2> valorie: hah well I look forward to going to a place with NO SNOW!
<valorie> we had a few inches of snow this winter
<valorie> it was fun
<valorie> but it never lasts
<tsimonq2> hah
<valorie> btw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-November/010864.html and following
<valorie> clive pointed out to me privately that he did fork code from Mint
<tsimonq2> Ah
<valorie> https://i.imgur.com/Pb7uCTj.jpg
<valorie> I totally forgot about that
<tsimonq2> I would like to work with others though.
<valorie> agreed
<tsimonq2> And Mint's codebases are horrible.
<valorie> just wanted to make people aware that there has been some work done on this
<valorie> and that there was pushback
<valorie> which is why he stopped
<tsimonq2> valorie: Only one person pushed back with historical context.
<tsimonq2> I see no reason that it should block further progress, however.
<valorie> Clive was somewhat conflict-averse
<valorie> I think pushback just tends to make ideas better
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think doing it in QML and Qt would be best.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Python as well.
<MichaelTunnell> I think pushback is needed for innovation
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sorry for being blunt, but you won't be the one writing it? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTunnell, Right
<tsimonq2> It'll be with Qt
<MichaelTunnell> tsimonq2: you should write it in COBOL
<tsimonq2> MichaelTunnell: Naw, Fortran.
<MichaelTunnell> fair
<tsimonq2> I hear there's Qt bindings!
<MichaelTunnell> I wouldnt be surprised .. . .programming can be weird
 * acheronuk looks up his old fortran stuff
<tsimonq2> :D
<valorie> I have a friend who makes a living with COBOL
<valorie> in France
<valorie> for banks and insurance firms
<tsimonq2> hah
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> who is emailing about out LTS status?
 * tsimonq2 pokes valorie 
<tsimonq2> GPG sign it please.
<valorie> oh
<valorie> maybe I can do that.....
<valorie> right now, talking with said french friend
<valorie> in a bit I will investigate
<acheronuk> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/8c4m07/kde_and_ubuntu/
<acheronuk> good comments
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> Oooh, peruse was just accepted into Debian. \o/
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<valorie> thanks so much for everyone who worked on that
<valorie> looooong process!
<tsimonq2> Meh, it was mostly just me procrastinating ;)
<acheronuk> silly bit of code
<tsimonq2> Imeanwhat
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: True
<acheronuk> one lib. so much debate
<acheronuk> so a *bleep* leaf package. sigh
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Are you thinking this is latte-dock? :)
<acheronuk> argh. no. but that was another!
<tsimonq2> hah
<tsimonq2> Well with this one, upstream doesn't know how to do library management correctly.
<tsimonq2> And poor tsimonq2 never had to deal with improper upstream library management.
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> elisa is being done. I looked at the wip packaging. O_o
<valorie> does it work yet?
<tsimonq2> Is it bad? :)
<tsimonq2> A newbie packager took that one.
<valorie> doesn't seem worthwhile to do until it works
<tsimonq2> (Well, a new*er* packager)
<acheronuk> valorie: it works. as much as a preview release might
<valorie> to like, play music?
<acheronuk> valorie: it is in here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/experimental
<acheronuk> it plays it
<tsimonq2> peruse> Ah, and ofc lamby files an RC bug against it. Sigh. :P
<tsimonq2> Debian bug 895699
<tsimonq2> No bot in here? O_O
<tsimonq2> bugs.debian.org/895699
<valorie> we're still not registered correctly
<acheronuk> elisa plays music. just the UI is still more about looking nice. not so good with funtion
<valorie> didn't vish sign the fla assigning the ev rights to his code attribution?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> he did: https://ev.kde.org/rules/fla.php
<tsimonq2> "Copyright assignment is a personal act. It is entirely optional and at an individual developer, contributor or copyright holder's discretion whether to assign copyright to KDE e.V. or not."
<tsimonq2> "Valorie Zimmermann (1.3.4)"
<tsimonq2> They spelled your name wrong, valorie. :P
<valorie> ha
<valorie> I think the FLA spells out that if copyright needs to be changed and the person can't be contacted the FLA kicks in
<valorie> anyway
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-15
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We should see how the 16.04 to 18.04 upgrade will go.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've tested it with Ubuntu and that went just fine.
<valorie> hmmm, I did that with upgrade to 17.04
<valorie> unsure how to do it lts>lts since it won't be lts for some months
<valorie> how did you test it?
<tsimonq2> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> ok, no diff from my artful upgrade then
<tsimonq2> Right.
<valorie> tsimonq2: do we test the RC "candidate" like we do the alphas and betas?
<valorie> I can't remember
<valorie> was going to send an email reminding everyone to expect it
<valorie> but on tuesday, or thursday?
<tsimonq2> valorie: I don't remember the particulars of this one, sorry.
<valorie> ok
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-10
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> whoops https://twitter.com/quidsup/status/1248694224318537729
<valorie> pretty desktop there
